# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  20/11 "KEAS", "Tmin" & "The Best Pessimist" в ШуZZ

## Anastasiya

Keas (Кеас).
Группа из Ужгорода(Украина).Играет в стиле Live Electronic(жывое електронное звучание).
Выступали на одной сцене с такими музыкантами: Катя Чили, Надто Сонна,сИстра,Танго Темпо,Frost Nova,Проджектор Джміль,Immago,M.A.Z.C.A.,above the tree,Палаючий кущ,Anniebri и т.д.
Состав:
Клавиши+вокал -Миша (Механик)
Електроника - Вита (Symba)
Бас -Виталик (Гога)
Ударка -Дима (Шева)

Tmin
Стилистика - funk, post-rock, live electronic, instrumental
Группа «Tmin» собралась в Днепропетровске (Украина) 22 июня 2008-го года.
"Мы все очень разные люди. Харперу нравится блюз, басист отдал свое сердце фанку, клавишница и барабанщик помимо фанка любят пост-рок и разные стили электронной музыки, у гитариста - тяжелое металлическое прошлое.
И таким составом мы делаем сплав - что же еще может выйти из такой разности вкусов!"

Группа является участником сообщества Non-metal Compounds - http://vkontakte.ru/club6782868

Состав группы:
Александра [Sunny] Воропай - вокал, клавиши, аранжировки, тексты.
Константин Прудников - гитара-с-эффектами.
Алексей [Такс] Сенин - губная гармошка, пианика, аккордеон, шумы, перфоманс, kaoss pad, да мы даже не знаем, на что этот человек ЕЩЕ способен!
Дмитрий [me_who_in] Виноградов - барабаны, бэк-вокал.
Евгений Подоровский - бас.
Елена Чернодуб - вокал.

The Best Pessimist
Проект The Best Pessimist был основан в начале 2009 года в Одессе (Украина) и является плодом творчества одного композитора – музыканта Сергея Лунёва, на которого в своё время большое влияние оказала музыка The American Dollar, French Teen Idol и Mono.
Музыка The Best Pessimist объединяет в себе различные стили экспериментальной музыки – пост-рок, электронику и эмбиент, важную роль здесь играет пианино.

Лейбл:
Flowers Blossom In The Space

----------


## Anastasiya

Внимание! Концерт состоится, но не в клубе "Шузз"! Следите за обновлением информации!

----------

